# Liver Enzymes on roids



## TEA-MAN (Aug 23, 2018)

I've wonder whats the "good" for liver enzymes in case of taking roids wtihout PCT (blast/cruise). The norm for the liver enzymes are set for the "average" people so probably for roids users a bit higher then normal its supposet to be a "normal" thing that they are a bit raised. Whats your opinion guys?

ALT norm is 0-55 - ive got 99
AST: norm is 5-34 - mine is 44
(before 400t /week, 40mg winst, 300deca/week - while cutting)
on 700test + 350deca /week


----------



## solidassears (Aug 23, 2018)

Your enzymes will be elevated if you just lift weights, I don't know if there is an amount that means you're taking roids, but I do know that enzymes can be elevated from a number of things; lifting weights it just one that can do it.


----------



## TEA-MAN (Aug 23, 2018)

Yep, thats obious, but one of the reasons are taking drugs, just becouse thats gave an extra work for your liver, so if yu taking it year round its logical to expect a bit of a rais. Dr. Serrano in one of the Meadows videos series bout blood works says that you can be calm if your enzymes are nothing higher then 3-4 time obove higher limit, so that problably truth ;p.


----------

